# Guardians of the Galaxy: Regisseur denkt bereits über dritten Teil nach



## Matthias Dammes (12. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy: Regisseur denkt bereits über dritten Teil nach* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians of the Galaxy: Regisseur denkt bereits über dritten Teil nach


----------



## Mjthenut (12. November 2014)

O bitte nicht - selten so einen schlechten Film gesehen. Da ist noch The Rocks „Hercules" eine Dekade vorraus. 

Laut Denken is was für Kinder - aber nicht für´s Kino.

Format c:


----------

